# dentist



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

ok guys i need wisdom teeth out it is causing me big time probs couple knots on jaw and one inside jaw i think one of them is a absese(sp) whatever......im terrified of dentist when they put you under your all the way out right no half awake thing right?......i dont wanna hear the teeth cracking and all..........i think its causing infecting not horrid at this time ......i just need some pleasant stories of getting teeth pulled so i dont freak out before i get in chair ...IM FREAKING HERE! ......im sweating thinking about this scares me to death


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

When I had my wisdom teeth pulled, they gave me laughing gas and novocaine. I didn't feel anything, and I was awake, but I had no idea what was going on. I just kept hearing what sounded like really repetitive Nintendo video game music, and getting frustrated because I couldn't follow the tune. It seemed like the entire thing only took a minute or two, when actually it was closer to an hour operation time because they had complications. They had to actually break my teeth and pick out all the little pieces from my gums. So mine wasn't an easy surgery, but I didn't know that 'til a week after, when my mom mentioned it in passing to me.

The aftermath of the surgery wasn't very bad at all, either. They prescribed me Loritabs, and I only took one, and only because my mom insisted, not because I was in pain. There was no swelling, no unbearable pain, none of that stuff. The worst thing was being unable to brush my teeth 'til the stitches healed. _That_ was unbearable!

I hope that helps you out a little.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks tipo that makes me feel alot more at ease seriously ..thank you


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

They totally put me under when I had mine done. They gave me an IV of something, told me to count down backwards from 10. I got to 8 and then the next thing I remember is waking up about 30 minutes later. No pain... until the novocaine wore off. But, they gave me pain meds to get me through the next few days, so it was all fine.

This is nowhere nearly as bad as say, getting a filling. You've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

. I did have an absessed wisdom tooth removed without enough novicaine by a drunk dentist once. It felt like the tooth was connected to my spine I screamed that it was not numb but he just kept yanking an crunching away with what looked like large wire cutters.Then sent me home with some extra strength Tylonol.It took me 10 years before I would go to another dentist. 

I like my new dentist ,he informed me that my wisdom teeth are barbed on the ends and can't be simply pulled they would need surgical extraction when the time comes for them to be removed.thats when I told him of my little experience with the last dentist. He looked at me in horror and could not believe someone would put a patient through that. And understood why it took me 10 years to get up the nerve to see another dentist.

Now I'm like Jack Nicholson in "The Little Shop Of Horrors" give me a shot to numb it and yank away. I even help with holding the suction thingy.  and he sends me home with good drugs.

good luck with that tooth. and I hope your butts not sore when you wake up.
hope this help calm your fears a little.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> . I did have an absessed wisdom tooth removed without enough novicaine by a drunk dentist once. It felt like the tooth was connected to my spine I screamed that it was not numb but he just kept yanking an crunching away with what looked like large wire cutters.Then sent me home with some extra strength Tylonol.It took me 10 years before I would go to another dentist.
> 
> I like my new dentist ,he informed me that my wisdom teeth are barbed on the ends and can't be simply pulled they would need surgical extraction when the time comes for them to be removed.thats when I told him of my little experience with the last dentist. He looked at me in horror and could not believe someone would put a patient through that. And understood why it took me 10 years to get up the nerve to see another dentist.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience that drove me away from dentists for about 8 years myself. The dentist I had gone to all my life just started to go down the ****ter in the later years I was going there. They used to be really good, but kind of got "technologically stuck" in the early 80's. They never updated their equipment as time went on.

The guy also started turning into a prick. I'd have a new cavity or two and he'd accuse me of not brushing, which, if you know me, I'm very meticulous about my teeth. I always brush and floss. I just liked sweets too much, and that was my downfall.

It wasn't the accusation that bothered me most though, it was the last filling I had done there that did. He started drilling WAY before the novocaine kicked in. I told him, but he still kept drilling. He did give me another shot, but drilled before it could kick in too.

So, I just stopped going. It wasn't until after 8 years of no cleanings and not finishing getting the fillings I needed, that my rearmost molar cracked on me, forcing me to go to a dentist again. I needed a root canal and a crown.

The dentist that did it uses really high tech stuff, and is an ace with the novocaine. Always gives the shot with little pain, and gives enough to get the job done. He NEVER drills until I say I'm numb enough. They also have DVD and CD players there for their patients to listen to while they operate. Just bring a disc and you can be entertained while they do their thing. It's awesome.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I had outpatient surgery when my wisdom teeth were removed. They knocked my ass out and I never felt a thing.

And the pain meds were quite fun....


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I've had so much dental work done I no longer dread going to the dentist, endodontists, etc. I can almost fall asleep during procedures.....With today's technology and pain management knowledge there is no reason for anyone to have a bad experience in the dental chair. You will feel SO much better once the infected tooth is gone.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

When I had my wisdom teeth pulled the doc used gas and novicaine. No pain, in fact I really didn't care what he was doing. I would suggest that you go in and talk to the dentist about it before hand so he knows you have issues with it. That would help you and the dentist.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Pete, Merlin and Bone Dancer echo my sentiments exactly. I had to have four wisdom teeth removed at once, and my oral surgeon was so damn good even when injecting shots that he didn't cause me but a second or two of discomfort. Not pain, just discomfort. Thoroughly research your dentists, doctors or anyone who's going to do some work on the body that the good Lord gave you. Most of the time these guys know their craft, but occasionally there are those few that give the profession a bad name. Use your physician referral service. You owe it to yourself.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah im looking for a NICE and PRETTY WOMAN dentist that knows her stuff ....theres one a town over ive heard great things about im gonna go talk to her ...well dentist could be a man but ive heard great things about that place so.............


----------

